# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  CADRE Pro 5.0 3D Finite Element Structural Analysis

## المهندس عبدالكريم

عندما تنظر الي البرنامج و حجمه وتقوم بالعمل عليه لابد ان تقول سبحان الله 









Requirements: 

Minimum: 

100 M of RAM
Windows 98/2000/NT/XP 
2 button mouse.
Hard disk with 20 megabytes of free space


http://www.cadreanalytic.com/Files/Pro5Demo.ZIP
تمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------


## محمد الشبول

أ :Eh S(2): اخ لو اني اعرف اشتغل عليه

----------

